# bacteria attacks submersed Saururus chinensis



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I found this diseased leaf and brought it in to work to look at under a powerful microscope. There are many, many leaf spotting fungi in emersed plants, but is this the same thing? I didn't quite look like it, and sure enough it wasn't. Bacteria! I have never seen anything like this before or since.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Woah interesting. I've seen similar things on some of my emersed plants. Usually not large patches, just a spot or two here and there. The leaf just sort of disintegrates away. I don't think it really happens underwater. Any chance of a pic or the bacteria? Or a gram stain? Was that leaf the only one damaged?


----------

